# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  منزل نور ومهند فى اسطنبول

## نور الشمس

منزل نور ومهنّد في إسطنبول
============ 

الأتراك يجهلون الممثلين... والعرب يبحثون عن عبود أفندي بأي ثمن تذكرة الدخول بـ 14 ديناراً... و7 دنانير لقميص الأبطال
حسين العبدالله - إسطنبول - قصر عبود أفندي
تجاوز الهوس العربي كل الحدود في متابعة المسلسل التركي «نور»، وفقاً للتسمية العربية للمسلسل الذي يسمى «جوموش» بالتركية وتعني «فضة» بالعربية، إلى حد سفر كثير من العائلات العربية، لاسيما من دول مجلس التعاون الخليجية، إلى تركيا، والبحث في مدينة إسطنبول عن أماكن تصوير المسلسل، الذي فاقت شهرته الآفاق عربياً، بينما ظل مجهولاً في بلاده.

لم يكن إقبال الخليجيين خصوصا، والعرب عموما، على تركيا هذا العام من أجل قضاء الإجازة الصيفية، إنما جاء نتيجة تأثرهم بمشاهد مسلسلي «سنوات الضياع» و«نور» التركيين اللذين عرضهما تلفزيون الشرق الأوسط (mbc)، ولم يقتصر هوس المشاهدين العرب على بعض المشاهد الطبيعية التي عرضها مسلسل «نور»، كالجسور المعلقة في تركيا فوق مياه بحر البوسفور الذي يفصل إسطنبول المطلة على أوروبا عن إسطنبول المطلة على آسيا، بل سعى السيّاح الخليجيون والعرب الى الوصول إلى المكان الذي صور فيه أبطال مسلسل «نور» بعض المشاهد، ويسمى قصر «عبود أفندي»، وهو أحد القصور المطلة على بحر البوسفور، ولم تكن عملية الوصول إليه سهلة، كون الأتراك أنفسهم لم يتفاعلوا مع مجريات أحداث مسلسل «نور» الذي بثه التلفزيون التركي قبل 3 سنوات، بل ان كثيرا من الأتراك الذين التقتهم «الجريدة» قالوا إنهم لم يهتموا لمسلسل «نور»، لأن أبطاله من الدرجة المتوسطة وليسوا من الدرجة الأولى.

«جوموش وفضة»

قبل وصولنا إلى قصر عبود أفندي في مدينة كانديلي بمنطقة آسيا المطلة على بحر البوسفور، حيث صُورت حلقات مسلسل «نور»، التقينا المرشد السياحي في مدينة بورصة التركية عثمان ديلكين، وهو نقيب متقاعد من الشرطة السياحية التركية، فأوضح أن الأتراك يعرفون مسلسل «نور» باسم «جوموش» وتعني «فضة»، وشاهدوه قبل 3 سنوات، وأكد انه «مسلسل عادي جدا وأبطاله ليسوا من المعروفين لدى الشعب التركي بشكل كبير».

واستغرب عثمان من «الهوس العربي» بالمسلسل، وقال إن «بطلي المسلسل مهند ونور مشهوران عندكم وحسب، لكنهما ليسا كذلك عندنا، وهناك مسلسلات أقوى بكثير من هذا المسلسل، الذي عندما عُرض في تركيا لم يسبب أي ضجة، بل أن كثيرا من الأتراك لا يعرفه ولم يشاهده، حيث هناك مسلسلات أخرى حظيت بمشاهدة أكبر لدى الشعب التركي». وزاد «الشعب التركي لا يتذكر المسلسل ولا يعلم عن الضجة الموجودة في الخليج والوطن العربي عن المسلسلات التركية بشكل عام».

الأتراك لا يعرفونه

ويقول عبداللطيف دنجر، وهو رجل أعمال يقطن في القسم الآسيوي من إسطنبول «الخليجيون لم يشاهدوا الدراما التركية إلا من خلال المسلسلين اللذين عرضتهما فضائية (إم بي سي)، ومسلسل «جوموش» عادي جدا ولم يلقَ الضجة الكبيرة التي أسمع عنها من الأصدقاء، بل أن الكثير من أفراد الشعب لم يتأثر بوجود المشاهد التي صورت داخل قصر عبود أفندي، لأن بحر البوسفور مليء بالقصور الجميلة والفاخرة، بينما حظيت باعجاب مبالغ فيه عند المشاهد العربي».

علي أحمد، مقيم من أصل سوري، يقول إن مسلسل «جوموش» «غير معروف بشكل كبير لدى الأتراك، مثلا يشاهد الأتراك الآن مسلسل (العاصي)، وهو على اسم نهر العاصي الذي يمر عبر لبنان وسورية، وتمثل فيه أحد الأدوار (فليس) وهي التي تجسد دور لميس في مسلسل (سنوات الضياع) الذي يعرض الآن».

«عبود أفندي»

وبعد بحث طويل عن العنوان المؤدي إلى قصر عبود أفندي، وصلنا إليه أخيرا، ويبعد نحو نصف ساعة عن منطقة «تقسيم» القريبة من شارع الاستقلال الأشهر في العاصمة، ويضم العديد من المحال التجارية الواسعة، ويحظى بإقبال كبير من السياح وأهالي اسطنبول، وعندما اقتربنا من القصر، فتح الباب رجل وبادرنا قائلا «هنا مهند ونور تفضل»، ويبدو انه اعتاد على ترديد هذه العبارة من كثرة الزوار، وجلّهم من العرب، خصوصا من الدول الخليجية، ويذكرك مباشرة بأن سعر تذكرة الدخول 50 دولارا، وتعادل 60 ليرة تركية (نحو 14 دينارا كويتيا) للشخص الواحد، بينما يستطيع الاطفال الدخول مجّانا.

وإمعانا في التسويق، يباع قميص يحمل صورة مهند ونور بقيمة 30 ليرة (ما يعادل سبعة دنانير كويتية). 

لحظات، وتدخل أسرة من السعودية وأخرى من الإمارات العربية المتحدة، والكل يسأل: أين غرفة نور... وأين تتجمع العائلة؟ وأين مكتب عميد العائلة فخري بيه؟ وهنا غرفة العالمة رقية، وهنا المكان الذي يقف فيه اليخت، وأين غرفة شريفة هانم، والدة بطل المسلسل مهند.

حجرة للسياحة

ويسارع السيّاح العرب والخليجيون الى التقاط الصور، بينما يفضل الأزواج الجلوس على سرير مهند ونور...في حجرة نومهما، التي باتت ربما أشهر حجرة نوم في الشرق العربي... ويتبادلون التصوير في كل أنحاء قصر عبود الذي وصلت قيمته حسب عاملين في الشركة التي تدير عملية بيع التذاكر للسياح، الى الملايين من اليورو، ولم تتقرر عملية بيعه حتى الآن، لكن أحدهم قال إن تذكرة الدخول بدأت بمبلغ 30 دولارا واليوم بـ50 دولارا، والسياح العرب والخليجيون في تزايد مستمر مادام عرض المسلسل مستمرا.

ملاحظات

- يطلب المشرفون على دخول قصر عبود أفندي من الزوار، ارتداء غطاء على أحذيتهم للحفاظ على نظافة المكان.

- حجرة العاملة في المنزل حسب المسلسل وتدعى «رقية» كانت تسكنها عائلة تركية، وهي عائلة حقيقية وليست ضمن المسلسل!

- استغل الأتراك الموجودون في المنزل الاقبال الكبير من السياح، وفتحوا مخزنا في سرداب المنزل لبيع أغطية الرأس «الحجاب» للنساء الخليجيات، وبعض القمصان التذكارية والمرطبات.

- كانت بعض غرف القصر مغلقة، ومنها حجرة شريفة هانم حسب المسلسل.

- ربما تكون عملية بيع التذاكر غير قانونية، إذ يبدو القصر مغلقا تماما، ثم يظهر فجأة شخص ما ويطلب سعر التذكرة، الذي يتجاوز سعر دخول قصور السلاطين الاتراك، ومنزل مؤسس جمهورية تركيا مصطفى كمال «أتاتورك»!

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يلعن الجهل 

الله يرزقنا الوصول الى منارات العلم وسبل الرشاد 
مشاهد آل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام 

والله والله والله 
لو يقولوا لي مو بس ببلاش 
ونعطيك فلوس بعد 
والله والله والله 
ما رحت هناك 

ما بقى الا نروح محل إقامة
المسوخ 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## نور الهدى

ما انشهر الا لانه ماصخ وفيه قلة حيا 

انعن ابو الجهل الي الناس فيه 

لويش نلوم الغرب اذا سمونا عالم متخلف 

من الفعايل الي تصير والغباء المستفحل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شكــرااا

----------


## عنيده

_الله يلعنهم دنيا و اخره .._ 


_والله يهدي الجميع .._ 


_مع تحياتي .._

----------


## نور الشمس

نورتم صفحتى بمروركم المميز

واحد فاضى
نور الهدى
غوموز
عنيده


  يعطيكم العافيه

----------

